# Joey the manchester terrier



## Poodleroni

I forgot to mention that the vet thinks that Joey is about 8 months old.


----------



## Skye

Aw, sweet boy! So happy he has a home!!!


----------



## Poodleroni

Thanks! And apparently he is NOT a manchester terrier... but he's still a sweet little guy


----------



## Dante's Mom

Looks like a Miniature Pinscher without a cropped tail or ears. I have a min pin with full ears. They used to fall like that. Now she keeps them up. He's a cutie!


----------



## Winnow

I am not trying to be mean but don't you think that you should spend more time looking for his family ?

Or are you still doing that ?


----------



## Poodleroni

Funny, you must be assuming that the owners are even looking for him. We've called all the vets, groomers, pet stores, shelters and animal control to see if he's been reported missing and left our phone #. We have posted it on Craig's List and on Petfinder.com. I even went door to door in our neighborhood and the surrounding neighborhoods. We live in a very small town. We've done everything we could think of, including checking to see if he's microchipped. I am still checking both Craig's List and petfinder almost daily and no luck. The last thing we wanted was another dog, especially a male one, but we felt that it was the best choice to make for him. Decent no kill shelters have a 1 1/2 year waiting period and the others can kill within 5 days if not adopted. If you have any other suggestions on how to find his owners, I am open to hear them. I can tell you, that if we had lost one of our two dogs that we already had, we would have found them by now if the person who had them used the same methods we have. We've stopped short of posting his picture everywhere, because people can and will do horrible things to innocent animals and we wanted him to go to his rightful owners. There was a posting on craig's list of that exact thing happening today.


----------



## Poodleroni

Dante's Mom said:


> Looks like a Miniature Pinscher without a cropped tail or ears. I have a min pin with full ears. They used to fall like that. Now she keeps them up. He's a cutie!


Awww, she's adorable! We thought he was a min pin, but were told from the min pin rescue organization that we called that he's too tall and weighs too much to be a min pin. Maybe he's a mix with min pin in him?


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk

what a cutie


----------



## Winnow

Poodleroni said:


> Funny, you must be assuming that the owners are even looking for him. We've called all the vets, groomers, pet stores, shelters and animal control to see if he's been reported missing and left our phone #. We have posted it on Craig's List and on Petfinder.com. I even went door to door in our neighborhood and the surrounding neighborhoods. We live in a very small town. We've done everything we could think of, including checking to see if he's microchipped. I am still checking both Craig's List and petfinder almost daily and no luck. The last thing we wanted was another dog, especially a male one, but we felt that it was the best choice to make for him. Decent no kill shelters have a 1 1/2 year waiting period and the others can kill within 5 days if not adopted. If you have any other suggestions on how to find his owners, I am open to hear them. I can tell you, that if we had lost one of our two dogs that we already had, we would have found them by now if the person who had them used the same methods we have. We've stopped short of posting his picture everywhere, because people can and will do horrible things to innocent animals and we wanted him to go to his rightful owners. There was a posting on craig's list of that exact thing happening today.


Like I said I just had to ask and I did not mean to be rude, I know some people who find dogs and are like oww he is cute lets keep it. I am glad you are not like that and still looking for his owners.
Good luck.


----------



## Keithsomething

Springfield isn't that small of a town ((3rd Largest in Missouri)) I went to Kickapoo and lived just outside on the golf course :]
which part of town did you find him in because I have a lot of good friends there who would be happy to help you find his owners ((They live on the North side and downtown though...))


----------



## Spencer

Keithsomething said:


> Springfield isn't that small of a town ((3rd Largest in Missouri)) I went to Kickapoo and lived just outside on the golf course :]
> which part of town did you find him in because I have a lot of good friends there who would be happy to help you find his owners ((They live on the North side and downtown though...))


Maybe they're from a small town outside Springfield, and it's just easier to put that. Kinda like someone saying they live in Denver but really live in a suburb of it. 

I would say I live in a small town, too... even though it is considered a larger one in the area. However, considering I grew up in a HUGE town in Colorado... this is a small town.


----------



## Keithsomething

Spencer said:


> Maybe they're from a small town outside Springfield, and it's just easier to put that. Kinda like someone saying they live in Denver but really live in a suburb of it.
> 
> I would say I live in a small town, too... even though it is considered a larger one in the area. However, considering I grew up in a HUGE town in Colorado... this is a small town.


That does make sense ^_^
like I put North East Ohio instead of "Canton" XDD
touche spencer TOUCHE <33


----------



## Poodleroni

Keithsomething said:


> Springfield isn't that small of a town ((3rd Largest in Missouri)) I went to Kickapoo and lived just outside on the golf course :]
> which part of town did you find him in because I have a lot of good friends there who would be happy to help you find his owners ((They live on the North side and downtown though...))


We actually no longer live in Springfield. We live in Nixa now and Nixa is very small, as you would know.


----------



## Poodleroni

We've actually paid a little over $300 in vet bills for this guy since we found him. He was covered in ticks, fleas, and had diarrhea so severe he was actually bleeding, plus you could and still can see his ribs. We tried to find his family, but we didn't have any luck. We honestly thought we were doing the best for him...getting him off the streets, in good health, and away from the heavy duty busy streets that we live near. If we hadn't taken him in, he'd most likely be dead by now.


----------



## creativeparti

well done for taking this little guy in glad he has a new home with you and your poodles joey is a lovely name... i would say he is a min pin mix as well


----------



## Poodleroni

Thanks newpoodlemum!!! We are now thinking maybe a rat terrier/min pin mix. lol He definitely fits the rat terrier disposition description!


----------

